# It's not a knick knack, it's a Paddlewhack.



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Theres a market!
The hobiebois over here have started adopting a single blade for manuvering in kelp.
You could be RICH!

Downside is trying to paddle a PA in a gale w a single blade and a broken mirage.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I like it!

I think you could take this further, think about a pocket knife and how many useful things you could slot into the edge you don't use as the whacker......maybe if you made the paddlewhacker a bit wider you could fit a fold-out landing net (for those little red fin the hubbers seem to love catching) along one edge. With a bit of fiddling you could have it spring loaded so it folds out like a flick-knife!


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

One designed for many uses.

Ray


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

[quote="indiedog" Also looking at the option of wrapping cord around the handle but it would want to be something that wouldn't soak up too much fish slime, so possibly plain timber will be the best..[/quote]

You could get a foam tube to fit over the handle (the type used to insulate pipes) they have a waterproof skin.

Ray


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great.
I use a $2 nylon cutting board with wood 1/2 rounds bolted either side of the handle.
Works as a priest, but not as well as your whacker would.
Drilled some small holes to use it as a measure for smaller species (all I catch) along it's length. That could work on yours.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great work Brad, 
I wish you had called me before, I would have liked to do one for myself.
It looks good, but for myself, I would keep the handle flat a bit, for a quick orientation, even under water.
I also think there's no need for a string as a handle, keep it simple and it will last longer and be more functional.
Let me know when you're working on the 2nd generation.
Cheers, Ido


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Now who's bragging? :shock:

Ray


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

oar-some!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Smylea said:


> One designed for many uses.
> 
> Ray


I thought the hook was a bottle opener.

Your whacker looks real nice all oiled up...


----------

